# Austin, TX area - Dr. Stan Watowich is giving a free lecture on April 5.



## Black Panther (Apr 4, 2011)

*"Dengue Drug Discovery: Using Global Computing to Combat a Global Disease" with Dr. Stan Watowich (UTMB)

When: Tuesday, April 5 / 5:45-6:30pm Networking Reception; 6:30-7:30pm Talk/Lecture

Where: AT&T Executive Education and Conference Center, Amphitheater "Room 204"

Cost: Free and open to the public*

Parking: Free parking is available on the street or in the surface lot at MLK and Congress after 5:30pm-about two blocks to the AT&T Conference Center. Garage parking is available at the AT&T Conference Center for $7 (go to Gabriel's to purchase your $7 voucher). Bicycle racks are located at the AT&T garage entrance on 20th Street; motorcycle parking is available by the Harry Ransom Center on 21st Street.

Click here to RSVP

Summary: Dengue, a mosquito-borne disease, has strained global healthcare systems throughout tropical and subtropical regions of the world. In addition to plaguing developing nations, recent locally-acquired dengue outbreaks in Florida, Australia, France, and Taiwan demonstrate that this disease can rapidly re-emerge in developed countries. Infection with dengue virus can result in dengue fever, dengue hemorrhagic fever, dengue shock syndrome, and death. There are no approved vaccines or drugs to prevent or treat dengue-related illnesses.

In this talk, Dr. Stan Watowich will discuss recent work at The University of Texas Medical Branch at Galveston (UTMB) to improve conventional computational and biochemical approaches to discover dengue antiviral compounds. UTMB uses a novel in silico screening approach that harnesses the combined computing power of IBM's World Community Grid and the Texas Advanced Computing Center (TACC) to complete millions of docking calculations and thousands of extensive simulations to identify promising dengue antiviral compounds. These results are combined with high-throughput in vitro screening, X-ray crystallography, and detailed biochemical modeling to develop compounds that disrupt dengue virus replication.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 4, 2011)

get a proper camera setup, give the guy a clip on microphone and put it on youtube

i love watching video lectures


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 4, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> get a proper camera setup, give the guy a clip on microphone and put it on youtube
> 
> i love watching video lectures



subed, hoping for a video to come of this as well.


----------

